# Loved Ones



## Corry (Aug 20, 2004)

My boyfriend and my Kitty! (My two favorite subjects!)
















This one isn't great quality cuz it was taken with my camera phone...but I love this pic!


----------



## LizM (Aug 21, 2004)

A flame point Burmese and a redhead boyfriend...quite a match!


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2004)

That's what kind of cat she is???  I never knew exactly what she was!  And Erik's hair doesn't look that red in real life.  His wiskers come in that way, but his hair is dark blonde, with a LIIITTLE bit of a red tone to it.  When I do the shadow/highlight adjustment in PS, it brings out the red in his hair. Heh heh..I really like it that way!


----------



## LizM (Aug 22, 2004)

The more I thought about it I think she's probably more of a Birman.  Which is basically a long-hair Siamese cat.  http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/birman.html Both came from Burma/Siam.  I have two Snowshoes (which are domestic short hair/Siamese mixes).

Ok, so some artistic license with the hair - no biggie - we all do that from time to time.  Still great shots!  And you might think about entering her in the housepet category at a pet show.  I think she'd have a real shot at a ribbon (as long as she doesn't do like my cat and try to eat the judge!).


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey never thought of that!  Don't know if there are any cat shows around here, though!


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2004)

You know, there are some UGLY cats on that website, Liz!!!  (and that comes from a cat lover!)  heh heh!


But after looking around, I think my kitty is a Ragamuffin.  This breed looks the closest to my kitty than anything I've seen.

http://www.ragamuffincatlovers.com/butter6.jpg


----------



## LizM (Aug 22, 2004)

Very possible.  I keep forgetting about those.

And cats (much more than dogs) tend to show their heritage strongly even if they are not "purebred".'

And yeah, there are some REALLY ugly cats on that site!

Oh, now for the required catlover question - know anyone needing a kitten?  Its an adorable tiger stripe with the heart of a lion.  His mom is a feral but I'm already managed to pick the kitten up.  Food is a wonderful modevator!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 31, 2004)

My daughter, this is a compilation of several pictures, but still............




One of my boys




This is my sister


----------



## enigMATTic122 (Aug 31, 2004)

Emily.  :heart:


----------



## japmula (Sep 2, 2004)

my bf of 3 yrs. whom i absolutely adore. this is a couple pics of us from last halloween:









my bf, who's a lil' dark in this one, but i wanted to show you my niece whom i also love very much!





=P


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2004)

Ha ha!!  I love that Halloween picture!


----------



## errant_star (Sep 12, 2004)

Love of my life ...







The newest edition ...







My big boy (growing up too quickly) ...


----------



## DIRT (Sep 29, 2004)

my daughter jessa


----------



## Novajet (Sep 29, 2004)

My husband, Todd


My 2 year old daughter, Ashton


My 9 month old daughter, Ryleigh


And yes, their faces are usually messy.


----------



## queen (Oct 10, 2004)

The one of Ryleigh is absolutely adorable!


----------



## jadin (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree with queen. The one of Ashton is full of emotion. What a great capture!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 11, 2004)

Some of my family. I only get to see them once a year so I tend to take lots of photo's...






My Parents, acting the fool as always!





Watching the band play, should have stuck my sister at the back with her hair!!





And my dog, Kimba. Love of my life!


----------



## blutiful (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello.  I'm new to this forum, having fun w/my new Sony DSC-f828 taking pics of my little girl and thought I'd post a pic. 





I look forward to getting to know everyone and learning how to take better pics!


----------



## Corry (Oct 21, 2004)

More of my kitty.


----------



## blutiful (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh my goodness, what a cute little kitty!  :heart:


----------



## Corry (Oct 21, 2004)

Aw, thanks!  She's my baby!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 21, 2004)

My four favorite men:


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, Kara...who exactly are each of these people??? Which is your fiance???


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 28, 2004)

My husband (taken with a little point and shoot digital)





My baby girl (taken with my canon slr)


----------



## Kristi (Nov 13, 2004)

My husband and my baby girl with hurrican Charlie saying "hello"






       My son






       My daughter, her fiance, and my grandson


----------



## Karalee (Nov 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, Kara...who exactly are each of these people??? Which is your fiance???



:LOL: the one that sticks out is my boy. The one behind him is my dad, and the 2 in front are my brothers, Korrie's my big little brother (17) and Kahu is my baby :love:


----------



## Corry (Nov 13, 2004)

Heh heh..took ya long enough to answer that question! :LOL:


----------



## Karalee (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah I tent to be forgetful :LOL:


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 14, 2004)

heres my mom who i love, and one of her horses who she loves...


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow Pilgrim, your mom looks young!  Beautiful picture.


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks ava, my moms 40


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2004)

Another of the boyfriend...just a snap from our trip...


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 13, 2005)

2 of my sisters.............


----------



## Corry (Jan 13, 2005)

I posted this in Mugshots...but..oh well...  The family Photo!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

That's me(far right) my brothers and my dad(far left)

My Mom and her HUGE Garden.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 14, 2005)

LittleMan, I had no idea you were a teenager   I wish I would have been so good with the camera when I was young.


----------



## Marsha (Jan 14, 2005)

speaking of messy faces Novajet... Gracie...






and here's the fam...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 14, 2005)

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> 2 of my sisters.............



since you have a spare can I have one?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 14, 2005)

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> LittleMan, I had no idea you were a teenager   I wish I would have been so good with the camera when I was young.


Yeah, I'm 17


----------



## Sk8man (Jan 14, 2005)

this is my loved one. she's very special.
she studies plastic surgery.
graduated 1 year and has only 6 more to go


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 16, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> CrazyAva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think they would like it if I go giving them away to strange men :lmao:  But, if you like the 2nd one.........she is going to be in a certain mens magazine in April or May........... :badangel:


----------



## simnine (Jan 16, 2005)

hmm. *makes a note in his calendar*


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 23, 2005)

Hubby (photo 1):




Hubby (photo 2):




Son:




Daughter (photo 1):




(Photo 2):




(Taken in very low candle light only, and she breathed.....!)
(Photo 3):




Dad and sister:


----------



## DIRT (Feb 11, 2005)

my two little women


----------



## sillyphaunt (Feb 11, 2005)

The 2 loves of my life, My husband, and daughter. This was taken in December, about a week before he was deployed.


----------



## Bimmie (Feb 12, 2005)

I love over exposed pics


----------



## Corry (Jun 4, 2005)

No one will probably think this is a very good picture, but for some reason, I love it...

My Erik: (isn't he cuuute?)


----------



## Karalee (Jun 8, 2005)

Danny and our new (old) little dog, Ivory.


----------



## Joerocket (Jul 7, 2005)

No one has posted in here for a while so I thought I would. This is my good friend Reuben on prom night.




http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b380/laideezman/DSCF3955.jpg


----------



## Joerocket (Jul 7, 2005)

This is my best friend Corey on our vacation in Cayo Costa Florida, earlier this year.


----------



## Dollface (Jul 8, 2005)

She was eight and half months pregnant here, she's booked in for delivery either tommorow or the 15th. I can't wait to meet this child after having such a touching experience photographing her and her unborn. :hug::


----------



## vonDrehle (Jul 8, 2005)

*My Parents*





* My Sister*




*
 Mattie*




*
 Zoe*
*





 Sassy*


----------



## skunkboy (Jul 25, 2005)

Not family by blood or any relation but closer than any family to me (and that's a lot of people considering adpotion and I had found bio family in 2003 whom I've since cut ties with)





Myself and "my other lil' brother" who actually then has a cuff that was started by Jadeadragon (another member of TPF), worked on by Ty, and then finished by myself when his available time to work on it ran out. 

These were taken in June and the trips for July and August have been cancelled but I'm counting the days till October till I can see everybody again.


----------



## Becky (Jul 25, 2005)

Mis animales!





Me & my fella!





My other dearest before she had to be sold


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 15, 2005)

Adding my loves- my hubby and son


----------

